# Monosaccharides, disaccharides; IgG levels



## shadesofgrey49 (Oct 20, 2007)

Has anyone here ever had a hydrogen breath test for mono- and disaccharide intolerances (other than lactose)? For instance: fructose, sucrose, glucose, etc.Taking the glucose, for example...you can be sensitive to glucose without testing positive for Celiac.Also, has anyone had their serum IgG levels tested for foods? My lovely allergist, who decided to take a personal interest in me after I tested negative for any food allergies, stumbled upon this in the GI journals. My levels were high for egg white, egg yolk, wheat, soy, and cow's milk. I'm going to do six-week elimination diets for one thing at a time, starting with eggs.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

shadesofgrey49 said:


> My levels were high for egg white, egg yolk, wheat, soy, and cow's milk. I'm going to do six-week elimination diets for one thing at a time, starting with eggs.


This is good you were able to find out what foods are bothering you.I would eliminate all of them for 6+ weeks. Only eliminating one at a time will not help.


----------



## shadesofgrey49 (Oct 20, 2007)

Doing them all at the same time won't let me know which one is actually causing distress.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

The best way would be to do it like an elimination diet. Eliminate all at once and then add one at a time back in and find out which ones don't bother you. If you IGG levels are high on egg white, egg yolk, wheat, soy, and cow's milk just getting rid of one at a time will not help becuase the other ones will still be bothering you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep, the typical way of doing the elimination diet is to eliminate ALL the possible offenders to start with.After all it may be more than one of them.Then if that elimination diet with none of the potential offenders makes the symptoms go away, then you add back one food at a time to see if each food is safe, or not.Usually the eliminate everything is for like 2 weeks, then you start adding back the banned foods one every 3 days or so.


----------

